# How much do you pay for beeswax?



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

Is $4-5 / lb a good price?? I found a local apiary that is willing to sell me either 100 lbs at $3/lb -OR- $4-5/lb for smaller quantities...

thoughts?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2010)

How much I pay for bee's wax is none of your bee's wax!


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2010)

lol


you couldnt resist could you??  :*


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jan 28, 2010)

That is a pretty good price.  

Soapers Choice has it between $3.25 and $3.64 a lb. for 25 and 8 lb. boxes.

I remember paying $4 a pound locally at the farmer's market.  $3 a pound for a hundred pound sounds nice.


----------



## IanT (Jan 28, 2010)

sweetcreekherbs said:
			
		

> That is a pretty good price.
> 
> Soapers Choice has it between $3.25 and $3.64 a lb. for 25 and 8 lb. boxes.
> 
> I remember paying $4 a pound locally at the farmer's market.  $3 a pound for a hundred pound sounds nice.



sweet  Ill probably save the money in shipping then, most likely shipping an 8lb brick would cost more than buying it at 4-5 bucks a pound...no?


----------



## donniej (Jan 28, 2010)

I get soapers choice yellow beeswax... $3.25 per pound.  Shipping is reasonable but if I could get it for less locally, I'd probably buy the 100 pounds.


----------



## carebear (Jan 28, 2010)

If you get it locally, it'll probably have more of a honey scent than Soapers Choice would.  And you may need to filter it - trust me you don't want to do that.  So get some samples first.


----------



## IanT (Jan 28, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> If you get it locally, it'll probably have more of a honey scent than Soapers Choice would.  And you may need to filter it - trust me you don't want to do that.  So get some samples first.



is the honey scent bad?? I kinda like it ... yanno the dark beeswax that is real natural looking.. havent seen samples yet, but they are a apiary (if thats how you spell it?) and produce honey products. They also said theyd love to carry any soaps/lotions/cremes/balms i made with their wax as well... so thats kinda cool


----------



## donniej (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think you'd ever be able to get any of the honey scent to survive saponification.  Even pure yellow beeswax candles don't seem to have much (if any) scent when burning.  

Filtering beeswax doesn't seem too hard, with some fairly simple modified pot...


----------



## IanT (Jan 29, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> I don't think you'd ever be able to get any of the honey scent to survive saponification.  Even pure yellow beeswax candles don't seem to have much (if any) scent when burning.
> 
> Filtering beeswax doesn't seem too hard, with some fairly simple modified pot...



lol macguyver time


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, you will do great at $3 a pound and no shipping - what a deal. And, filtering beeswax is not so hard if you keep it rather warm.  And, I think you may still get a honey scent when you make your lip balms, lotions, and other goodies.   good find!!!


----------



## BluebirdMama (Feb 2, 2010)

I get mine at 3.00 a lb at a local health food store near my house. It's a great deal, I think.


----------

